# algunos



## Venus_Butterfly

Guten tag, ¿alguien podría ayudarme a traducir esta frase al alemán?

"algunos fines de semana también trabajo como guía en el parlamento" 

".................................... im Parlament"

Vielen dank!


----------



## Ereache

An manchen Wochenenden arbeite ich auch als (Fremden)führer im Parlament.


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

Gracias Eeache! Mi traducción final es: An manchen Wochenenden leite ich Führungen im Parlament.


----------



## Ereache

Hola Venus Butterfly,
Tu traducción me gusta incluso más que la mía. Está bien.
Saludos


----------



## DanielB

An einige Wochenenden arbeite ich auch im Parlament als Touristenführer.

mi version


----------



## Ereache

Hola DanielB, 

nur die Anmerkung, dass es an "einige*n*" heissen muss ....


----------



## DanielB

Ja verdammt, es ist noch zu früh am Morgen! Sehr gut.


----------



## brian

¿La palabra "también" se refiere a "algunos fines de semana" u a "yo" (que no es escrito)? Si el senso es que "Trabajo algunos fines de semana también (además de lunes, martes, etc.) como guía en el parlamento," quizás se puede traducir: _Auch an einigen Wochenenden arbeite ich als..._


----------



## Venus_Butterfly

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!  Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

brian8733 said:


> ¿La palabra "también" se refiere a "algunos fines de semana" o a "yo" (que no está escrito)? Si el sentido es que "Trabajo algunos fines de semana también (además de los lunes, los martes, etc.) como guía en el parlamento," quizás se pueda traducir como: _Auch an einigen Wochenenden arbeite ich als..._


 Yo creo que si quisiera decir eso (que por cierto estaría correcto en alemán), se pondría _también_ antes de _algunos fines de semana_, igual que en alemán.  O sea que la frase sería _También algunos fines de semana trabajo..._


----------

